# Create Saved Print



## clee01l (Feb 3, 2014)

In the pront module it is possible to create a (static) collection of images that are printed.  In the upper right of the center module there is a {Create Saved Print} button. It opens a dialog to create a new static collection for the selected image(s) to be printed. I would like to be able to add to an existing collection with this feature.  If I could, it would permit me to collect images that are printed in LR through the Print module.   I can't figure out a way to create a saved print collection without creating a new collection each time. It seem pointless since most of my print module trips are for only one image at a time.   Have I missed something?


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 3, 2014)

Cletus, what you are saving, in fact is not a collection but an image with all the print parameters associated with it.

To do what you want, create a (static) collection and called it "PRINTS" or whatever your fancy is.
Click on "Create Saved Print".
The "Create Print" dialog box appears.
Name the image in a menaingful way.
Tick the "inside" box found in "Location" and immediately all the static collections and collection sets can be found inside "Location."
Select the "PRINTS" collection, or whatever you have decided to name that collection.
Exit by clicking "Create"

That image will be found in the selected collection.
The name of the image will be preceded by a small icon that looks just like a printer!
You will be able to repeat the process as often as required and populate the collection with as many images as you desire.

Tony Jay


----------



## clee01l (Feb 3, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> Cletus, what you are saving, in fact is not a collection but an image with all the print parameters associated with it...


I think I understand that, What I don't understand is why I can't save to an already existing collection and why, if the print parameters are associated with the collection, am I able to move an image (in Library) from one print collection to another?   The only benefit I can see with the print collection is that I can right click on it to open the images in the Print module using a context menu rather that clicking on the {Print} button at the top of the screen.


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 3, 2014)

My understanding of that feature is that you can save a print job which includes the image, all the settings including print driver settings and paper profiles so that when you want to print that image, that way, all you have to do is go to the job and hit the print button. At least that is the only way I have been able to figure out how to use it. I create print jobs for certain images and put them in a collection in the print module. But I don't think there's any way to just automatically put a group of images in as saved prints.


----------



## Tinchohs (Oct 18, 2015)

Does anyone know if what Clee01 asked has been somehow solved? I find myself with the same need. I'm working on images for my MFA, and as I print, always with the same settings-paper combination, I'd like to add to the same 'saved print' collection. Even within the same printing session, I don't print 72 images at once, I print a few, and as I print the second batch, I cannot add it to the same 'saved print' collection. Any suggestions? Thanks. m.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 18, 2015)

Tinchohs said:


> Does anyone know if what Clee01 asked has been somehow solved? I find myself with the same need. I'm working on images for my MFA, and as I print, always with the same settings-paper combination, I'd like to add to the same 'saved print' collection. Even within the same printing session, I don't print 72 images at once, I print a few, and as I print the second batch, I cannot add it to the same 'saved print' collection. Any suggestions? Thanks. m.


I haven't tried it with the latest update to LR  But I did not turn in a bug report/feature request either. So, I would not expect it to be any different.  You and I are the only people that found this to be an issue. Adobe prioritizes the issues and fixes those that affect the most people. If reported, it still may not generate enough interest to get fixed.  Color me cynical.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 19, 2015)

I believe it might be better to do all the page layout and printer settings, and save a PRESET Template!
Then you can select ANY images, or a folder, in grid or collections, goto the Print module, choose the Template, and print one or more "Selected" images on the film-strip. If you select one image you have one to print, select 10 images you have 10 to print- all with the same template (including printer setup).

The default templates supplied by Lightroom are mostly useless as most are defined for A4 or Letter size paper and generic printer.

Only create  "Saved Print" when you want a Print Collection to return to that same image for re-prints.


----------



## Tinchohs (Oct 19, 2015)

I learnt that you can drag images just like you can to any other collection. That seems to do the trick. Then anything you print from there will be printed with the same settings. I still have not figure out where to see in the collections, the associated information in terms of printing profile and other attributes unique to the Saved Print Collection.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 21, 2015)

I just did a test-
1. Selected and set up one image to print with LR options and printer setup
2. Created one saved print.  (Creates a collection with a small printer icon)
3. Back to Library- Selected another image to drag into this new Print collection. 
4. Clicked the white arrow to open the (collection) print dialog again.
5. Now have two images on the filmstrip to select.
6. When each image is selected, the LR options and Page Setup are the same. (eg. 5x7 horizontal, etc)
7. If I change the Page Setup options for one image (eg, paper A5) , then select the other image the options have changed and carry over.

So it appears that a Saved Print Collection maintains the Page Setup options for all images in that collection.


> where to see in the collections, the associated information in terms of  printing profile and other attributes unique to the Saved Print  Collection


I think you can only see this by re-opening the Page Setup Printer dialog from an image in the collection.

So which is easier?
Selecting an image and applying a User template.
or Adding an image to a Saved Print Collection and opening the Print module from the collection.

Six of one, half a dozen of the other!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 21, 2015)

and- You can delete images from the Print Collection- on the Film-strip R-click, "Remove from Collection". I can delete ALL from a print collection, then drag 'new' images to it and print with the same options.
and- If you have the option "Use- Selected images" then you only ever need to print images selected (High-lighted) on the film-strip.


----------

